# AquArmor Ceramic Carpet Cost & Application



## Aspen (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for a certified contractor to apply AquArmor in California. I have 800sqft of flat concrete surface. The concrete has not been poured yet and will be in three weeks. Anybody have any ideas of cost on this?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Your best bet may be to contact your local Sherwin Williams and get the name of the rep that handles that product in your area. He will most likely know someone that can apply it.
You may also try here.

I doubt you will get an answer on cost, but there may be someone from California here that may be able to help you. It would help if you said what part of California.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP pretty much nailed it. We have members in the California area that may be interested in looking at your project.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Aspen said:


> Looking for a certified contractor to apply AquArmor in California. I have 800sqft of flat concrete surface. The concrete has not been poured yet and will be in three weeks. Anybody have any ideas of cost on this?


I bet your looking about 8 to 10 k. 

I know a guy that knows a guy. That guy can get you hooked up with the guy that is certified.


----------



## Floorgal (Sep 17, 2010)

Does it have to be that specific brand? I know a few professional epoxy floor installers in CA, but they are certified in other decorative epoxy/colored sand systems. If a "meets or exceeds" product can be used, let me know and I might be able to hook you up with some quality polymer flooring technicians!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Aspen said:


> Looking for a certified contractor to apply AquArmor in California. I have 800sqft of flat concrete surface. The concrete has not been poured yet and will be in three weeks. Anybody have any ideas of cost on this?


That slab may be about ready to coat if it was poured per the stated schedule. 

Guessing that the SW product has been specified because of availability, ease of obtaining technical advice and the stringent VOC regulations in the State of California.

Tons of information on the SW site concerning this type coating and very possibly a call or two to a rep will provide one or more certified applicators. Many PDCA chapters and even calls to the various District Councils of IUPAT can provide further information concerning cost/sqft. 

http://www.generalpolymers.com/archbinder/index.asp


----------



## Floorgal (Sep 17, 2010)

So Aspen, again, do you know if the spec is open or product specific?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Floorgal said:


> So Aspen, again, do you know if the spec is open or product specific?


Floorgal, the OP joined, posted the question and never came back. We get a lot of that here when people use Google to search and find the forum. Hopefully he will come back and see the helpful replies, thanks!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Is he just some GC looking for a high bid to then go and find the "low" guy to do the work? Me thinks so. Gabe don't encourage him.


----------

